# African Budwing Mating Sequence



## padkison (Mar 13, 2007)

African Budwing mating sequence (between pictures 2 &amp; 3, a free-range fly landed in front of the female, she nailed it)


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like shes eyeing the male up as a the next meal in the last pic!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah did you eat him?


----------



## padkison (Mar 14, 2007)

Nah... she's looking at me and the camera.

I put them in a 10g overnight and they were separated and male was fine this AM.



> Looks like shes eyeing the male up as a the next meal in the last pic!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

So are they done yet i know that the male somtimes goes on forever then you find his remains in the morning lol


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2007)

Great pics Perry.


----------



## Becky (Mar 14, 2007)

How long did it take? Do they seperate themselves or what? gorgeous mantids and awesome pics  

He must be rubbish..thinking about her stomach and nothing else :lol: :lol:


----------



## padkison (Mar 14, 2007)

I placed the female up on a high surface and fed her a roach. I then introduced the male on his lid right behind her. He focused on her and wiggled his antenna to catch her drift. After about 20 minutes, he hopped on. It took him about another 20 minutes to get his abdomen in motion and make the connection. Five hours later, they were still attached. I placed them in a 10g tank with plastic plants overnight and they were separated by morning.


----------



## joossa (Mar 14, 2007)

Great pictures!

She looks pissed off in the last picture...


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice pic Perry as always. Looks like her abdomen has space for another 4 large crickets, the male certainly is part of her menu leaving them alone for too long. Believed you are keeping her busy with all sort of food during the process.


----------



## padkison (Mar 16, 2007)

She is going on the all-you-can eat plan now. She matured 2 weeks or so before the males and I was afraid she would drop an infertile ooth before the males were ready if I fed her too much.

I have one more female at the sub adult stage.

The two older females have each laid 8 ooths and are still eating like pigs. They are slowing down though.

The one female has a tendency to lay odd ooths. One was split in two, one was two-humped and another was half-sized. All hatched well. The half size one just hatched with about 60-70 nymphs. Number 8 is a normal looking ooth.



> Nice pic Perry as always. Looks like her abdomen has space for another 4 large crickets, the male certainly is part of her menu leaving them alone for too long. Believed you are keeping her busy with all sort of food during the process.


----------

